# 2012 BMC StreetRacer SR01 Bike



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey All, 

I wanted to get your thoughts on this bike from competitive cyclist. 

2012 BMC Streetracer SR01 / Shimano 105 Complete Bike - 2012 - Competitive Cyclist

I was looking to pick up this bike as an additonal bike to keep at my parents home (in Northern California) since I frequently visit home and have many friends to ride with. I was wondering if you felt it was worth it as a backup bike since I will be riding it one or two weekends out of the month. It seems that this a sturdy bike and should last a while. 

Btw, my other bike is a Giant TCR Advanced SL 4 Ultegra Carbon Bike. So I was wondering your thoughts on having these two bikes and with the SR01 as a bike that I ride when I am in the San Francisco Bay Area with friends. Or is this a waste in or are there other bikes that are of better value? 

Thanks!


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice bike. I almost ordered one.


----------



## jerrayy (Oct 27, 2012)

me too lol
at $1150, its a good deal


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Tons of decent choices in that price/grade range. With the SR01 you're getting a very distinctive bike with a top tier brand name. If you like the looks and the brand, go for it.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

looigi said:


> Tons of decent choices in that price/grade range. With the SR01 you're getting a very distinctive bike with a top tier brand name. If you like the looks and the brand, go for it.


Any other suggestions looigi? I am open to other brands models but this was a good deal so I wanted to ask first. 

Thanks.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm, nothing specific or significantly better. I'm a bit of a BMC enthusiast so in a similar situation I might go for the SR01 myself, all things considered...but if I could find another comparable level/quality bike for a good deal sitting on an LBS floor, I'd be just as likely to pick that up.


----------

